# The Moebius Jupiter 2: "Endless Possibilities"



## Fullscale (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everyone!

I've been aware of HobbyTalk for some time, but I've only felt motivated to post here after Moebius Models released their OUTSTANDING 18" Jupiter 2 kit. It is so well executed and full of potential for enhancement, I can't wait to get to the workbench to see what I can do. If anyone at Moebius Models is reading this, I'd like to personally thank them for having produced such a comprehensive of line high-quality, sophisticated kits, representing subjects the other manufacturers have either ignored, or rendered half-heartedly. It takes passion and guts to invest in a niche market venture and make it work... KUDOS GUYS! 

It seems that there are many like-minded and talented people here who wish to do this kit justice, many of which seem to gravitate towards "teslabe" for advice and information. Sadly, such is the curse of _GENIUS_... especially when coupled with good-natured generosity. As it turns out, I'm one of those guys who needs advice and information too.

I've been working as a professional Props Builder for over 20 years but I don't really have much direct experience in the kind of control electronics required to do this project justice. (I would typically "spec-out" electronic sub-assemblies to my colleagues.) That said, I am competent at electronics assembly, and have a rudimentary understanding of how certain electronic/electromechanical effects are typically achieved. Since there are others here much more knowledgeable in these areas, I would really appreciate some feedback. 

Here's what I'm up to:

*Communications Screen*

Like "teslabe", I've determined that the only solution that would fit this application was rear projection. I've been looking for an inexpensive Pico Projector, but I like the EyeClops mini projector that he sourced much better. Hey Kent... have you been able to achieve focus at the correct image size? (around 1" diagonal I think.)

*Radar Screens (with backlighting), Astrogator, Scanner & Flight Recorder*

I have aspirations to motorize as much of this kit as possible. (It just begs for it!) Since I don't really possess the engineering skills to design this kind of thing from scratch, I am exploring the possibility of utilizing an off-the-shelf user programmable RC servo controller called Mini Maestro, as it seems to have to capability to also handle stepping motors and can flash LED's in programmed sequences.(Maestro User's Guide)








If I understand this correctly, it could potentially handle all the Moebius Jupiter 2's lighting and motorized effects I could possibly ever want. My only concern is that since I have no experience in writing code, programming it could prove to be more than I can handle (that said, I am very patient and persistent). What do you guys think? 

I had hoped to keep things simple by using some beautiful (and tiny) miniature gear reduced motors I'd sourced, but even at 210:1, they move a little too fast for the radar and flight recorder applications. They might be okay for the scanner and "ship's avatar" in the astrogator though. I'll let you know







 
They are rated at 5VDC, but will only run at a usable speed for the radar scopes at 1.5 volts. If I wanted to use them, I suppose I could utilize one of those ESC's for a brushed DC motor, (like for an RC car) or are stepping motors/motor controllers really the best way to go? I know that ESC's typically handle far more current that I require, but they are inexpensive (around $10 on eBay) and seem easy to work with. That said, if they produce that high-frequency "singing" sound-artifact I've sometimes hear coming from RC cars, I will definitely want to explore the stepping motor solution.







 
*Main Hatch and Airlock*​ 
I recently noticed that fellow HobbyTalk members "kenlee" and "beatlepaul"have has successfully rigged the Main Hatch and Airlock Doors to open. Inspired by their success I've decided to attempt this, as well as motorizing them. I'm thinking of utilizing miniature RC linear servos to achieve this. Any thoughts? ​






 
*Astrogator and Inertial Guidance System Gimbals*​ 
I'm starting to work out how motorize these aspects with RC servos. This is little tricky, as I hope to illuminate the "IGS Sphere" and spin the "Ship's Avatar" as well. I'll keep you posted on this.​ 
*Astrogator Charts*​ 
I could swear that I saw a posting somewhere that mentioned an aftermarket kit for illuminating the Astrogator Chart Displays but cannot seem to locate it. I'd like to incorporate this feature. Does this ring a bell with anyone?​ 
*Beam Lighting*​ 
LOVE "teslabe's" solution for this. I am hoping to do something similar. I hope Kent posts pictures of it soon!​ 
*B209 Consoles*​ 
I'm hoping by applying heat to the fiber optic strands to achieve a bend radius of 2mm. This should hopefully allow me to fit the fiber optics into the existing kit part. If this doesn't prove viable, I may explore a simplified flashing pattern instead that utilizes really small surface mount LED's to illuminate groups of 4 or more B205 indicators at a time. I'll post more on this later after I've done some experimentation.​ 
*Motorized Landing Gear*​ 
I really need to put some thought into this, but I am currently favoring a design that utilizes a cam system that can be actuated by a single RC servo. I'll post something once I've had a chance to mock-up a proof-of-concept model. Has anyone here gotten this worked out yet? ​ 
*Remote Radio Control*​ 
I've got these great inexpensive radio controlled transmitter/receiver sets that are designed to remotely control 1 , 2, 4, 6, 8, or 12 relays, depending upon the model you choose. I've been buying these from a vendor in China ($9.50 - $27, via eBay) and I've been using in my prop work. 










*1, 2, 4, 6, 8 ,12CH Receivers* 
(Momentary, Toggle, or Latch Modes)​









*100m 200m ,500m, 1000m,
2000m, 3000m Transmitters*​
I intend to use one of these to remotely control all of the motor/lighting effect functions of the model.​ 
I will post more my schedule permits. _GREAT TO BE HERE!_​ 
*--Richard* ​ 
Ps. If anyone wants information about some of my parts suppliers, please let me know via private message.​


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fullscale said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been aware of HobbyTalk for some time, but I've only felt motivated to post here after Moebius Models released their OUTSTANDING 18" Jupiter 2 kit. It is so well executed and full of potential for enhancement, I can't wait to get to the workbench to see what I can do. If anyone at Moebius Models is reading this, I'd like to personally thank them for having produced such a comprehensive of line high-quality, sophisticated kits, representing subjects the other manufacturers have either ignored, or rendered half-heartedly. It talks passion and guts to invest in a niche market venture and make it work... KUDOS GUYS!
> 
> ...


Good morning Richard,
Glad to have you now posting here and look forward to seeing your J-2 come together. I'm very humbled and embarrassed by your comments, thank you..... This is just a short post as I'm getting ready for work but will 
address some of your questions, like small motors and non micro controlled lighting effects, when I get home tonight. Yes to one of your questions, after modifying the "Eye-Clops" lens, I was able to get a very nice image. Anyways, must get too work and will post again tonight. Very a great day my friend.....:wave:
Kent F.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Welcome to the loony bin Richard!!!

We are all crazy about the Moebius Jupiter Two Mate:thumbsup:

I look forward to your work, seeing how my Jupiter Two is now finished(Perhaps I'll build another first season version?????:freak.

Anyhoo , again welcome!

Teslabe, don't be embarrassed mate, your doing an OUTSTANDING JOB!!!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Quick note on the opening hatch possibilities. At Wonderfest I spoke to a guy that had solved this for most applications. I don't think it would work with as much electronics as some of you have installed though. I cannot remember his name of course! What he had done was cut open the main hatch, and had a large vac-form inner hull that attached at the done. When you turned the dome, it moved the whole inner hull piece to make it appear as the door was sliding open. At first glance it appeared the hatch was the kit piece, but he had just painted the vac-form, and pencilled in the details on the door. Anyone know who this was? Oh, and thanks for the compliments on the kit! Between the inspiration and work from Ron, Gary's design work, everything Dave does on a daily basis, and everyone in engineering at the factory, it was fun to do. Not much credit belongs with me, I was just the guy saying "yes"!


----------



## eviled (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Fullscale,
Very interesting post.
I have long wanted to make a Jupiter 2 with proper retractable landing gear and look forward to seeing what you do on that matter. It is an exciting prospect.
I see you are also interested in a working hatch...have you thought any about incorporating working protective shields for the main viewing windows as seen on the TV version of the ship? I always loved the shields. 
Best wishes to all,
Ed.


----------



## Fullscale (Apr 26, 2004)

eviled said:


> "...have you thought any about incorporating working protective shields for the main viewing windows as seen on the TV version of the ship? I always loved the shields.


_Hmmmm..._ my "laundry list" is already pretty long!

It is my perception that the "shields" on both the set and filming miniature were simply a cloth or thin metal horizontal blind with a pattern suggesting reinforcing structure painted upon it. I suppose I could achieve this the same way and motorize it.

I guess a functional interstellar propulsion system is next.

Dare me... go on, _DARE ME!_

*--Richard*


----------



## Fullscale (Apr 26, 2004)

Moebius said:


> "Quick note on the opening hatch possibilities. At Wonderfest I spoke to a guy that had solved this for most applications. I don't think it would work with as much electronics as some of you have installed though. I cannot remember his name of course! What he had done was cut open the main hatch, and had a large vac-form inner hull that attached at the done. When you turned the dome, it moved the whole inner hull piece to make it appear as the door was sliding open. At first glance it appeared the hatch was the kit piece, but he had just painted the vac-form, and pencilled in the details on the door"


Thanks for the idea.


> _"Oh, and thanks for the compliments on the kit! Between the inspiration and work from Ron, Gary's design work, everything Dave does on a daily basis, and everyone in engineering at the factory, it was fun to do. Not much credit belongs with me, I was just the guy saying "yes"!"_


_Hey... just take the complement!_

I know that these kind of endeavors are always the result of a great team pulling together. I think it's terrific you acknowledge that!

_*--Richard*_


----------



## Fullscale (Apr 26, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> Welcome to the loony bin Richard!!!
> 
> We are all crazy about the Moebius Jupiter Two Mate:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome! I'm only going to be able to work sporadically on this project, but I'll post here when time permits.

*--Richard*


----------



## Fullscale (Apr 26, 2004)

teslabe said:


> Good morning Richard,
> Glad to have you now posting here and look forward to seeing your J-2 come together. I'm very humbled and embarrassed by your comments, thank you..... This is just a short post as I'm getting ready for work but will
> address some of your questions, like small motors and non micro controlled lighting effects, when I get home tonight. Yes to one of your questions, after modifying the "Eye-Clops" lens, I was able to get a very nice image. Anyways, must get too work and will post again tonight. Very a great day my friend.....:wave:
> Kent F.


Thanks Paul. I'm really looking forward to your input.

*--Richard*


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

beatlepaul said:


> Teslabe, don't be embarrassed mate, your doing an OUTSTANDING JOB!!!


Hi Mark,
Thank you very much.....:wave: Hay, look what I've got for you......:thumbsup:
I forgot how long the box was, I'll be making a trip to "Box City" tomorrow.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fullscale said:


> Thanks Paul. I'm really looking forward to your input.
> 
> *--Richard*


Hi Richard,
was that for me? I'm Kent..... I like a lot of your ideas and this should be be a fun thread. I have two projects to finish and hope to get back to my J-2 build soon. One thing I'm using in the kit for motors are stepper motors. These can spin very slow and can be used without any need for a gearbox.
If you haven't looked at the videos I've posted, please take a minute and have a look, they're in "my photos" album.


----------



## Fullscale (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah... sorry about that Kent. I guess I got my wires crossed with my numerous replies!

Thanks for the "PM" on the "FO" info.

-- Richard 



teslabe said:


> Hi Richard,
> was that for me? I'm Kent..... I like a lot of your ideas and this should be be a fun tread. I have two projects to finish and hope to get back to my J-2 build soon. One thing I'm using in the kit for motors are stepper motors. These can spin very slow and can be used without any need for a gearbox.
> If you haven't looked at the videos I've posted, please take a minute and have a look, they're in "my photos" album.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Your first post Richard is quite the concise summary of all the great stuff that's been going on with this model. Best wishes on your build! It will be top of the class when complete!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Truly, Endless Possibilities.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

teslabe said:


> Hi Mark,
> Thank you very much.....:wave: Hay, look what I've got for you......:thumbsup:
> I forgot how long the box was, I'll be making a trip to "Box City" tomorrow.


Awesome my Friend!!!

Looking forward to it!

...Now back to our regularly scheduled program.....


----------

